# How to Adjust the Valve Lash on a '01 Frontier



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,


Valve lash (clearance) adjustment is an integral maintenance job for Frontier engines. Don't neglect a periodic adjustment when it comes time for a major service, follow this handy write-up to guide you through the proper procedure:

1) Disconnect the negative battery cable.

2) Remove the air cleaner assembly.

3) Remove the spark plug wires.

4) Remove the vacuum hoses, electrical harness connectors and harness clamps.

5) If required, remove the power steering belt and position the power steering pump to the side. Remove the idler pulley and bracket.

6) Remove the valve cover retaining bolts, in the proper sequence.









**Proper sequence for a 2.4L cover**









**valve cover diagram; courtesy of nissanpartszone.com

7) Remove the valve cover from the engine.

8) Set the engine to the top of the compression stroke with the valves closed for the cylinder to be measured.

9) Check the valve clearance. The valve clearance specifications are as follows:
Intake: 0.012–0.015 in. (0.31–0.39mm)
Exhaust: 0.013–0.016 in. (0.33–0.41mm)

10) If adjustment is necessary, compress the valve spring with Tool A and insert Tool B to hold the valve in the open position as shown.









**Valve adjustment tools (A) and (B)—2.4L engine**

11) Replace the shims as necessary to achieve the correct valve clearance.

12) Repeat for each valve to be adjusted.

13) Replace the valve cover. Torque the retaining bolts to 69–95 inch lbs (8–11 Nm.) and in the proper sequence.









**Proper tightening sequence shown here**


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

There is no periodic valve lash adjustment recommended for the KA24DE engine per the 2001 Frontier's owners manual. The manual only states that "If valve noise increases, inspect valve clearance". Why do you raise this issue, since for most folks, it is a non-issue?

Steve


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never had to adjust valves on a KA24DE engine unless the cylinder head had to be serviced (ie cam replacement, valve job, etc.). In fact, Nissan doesn't even recommend inspecting the valve clearance under their normal or severe recommended service schedules. That said, good article for those who may ever need to do it!


----------



## Mr4speed (Jan 30, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> I've never had to adjust valves on a KA24DE engine unless the cylinder head had to be serviced (ie cam replacement, valve job, etc.). In fact, Nissan doesn't even recommend inspecting the valve clearance under their normal or severe recommended service schedules. That said, good article for those who may ever need to do it!


I have one im working on, service the head gaskets and the rocker are noisy. Any suggestions


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mr4speed said:


> I have one im working on, service the head gaskets and the rocker are noisy. Any suggestions


What engine do you have?
If your engine is a KA24DE, there are no rocker arms. It uses shims on the lifter. Shims in varying thicknesses should be available from a Nissan dealer. You'll have to calculate the thickness needed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since it states head gaskets (more than one), should I assume that this is a VG33E engine?


----------

